
Brexit poll tracker - YeGoblynQueenne
https://ig.ft.com/sites/brexit-polling/
======
Frompo
This is a depressingly simplistic tracker, they simply average on the latest
polls, discarding some outliers first.

Given how poor pollsters have performed recently they could just as well
average over all polls that shows the "stay" side wins, would at least been
more fun.

